

Over 1M Microsoft eBooks Given Away in 2 Days - newsreader
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mssmallbiz/archive/2014/07/10/over-1-million-free-microsoft-ebooks-given-away-in-2-days-and-soon-to-be-2-million.aspx

======
onaclov2000
This may be weird... but this downloads all the books (just find and extract
out all the links to a file) import urllib2 import urllib

f = open('file.txt') CHUNK = 16 * 1024 for line in f: req =
urllib2.urlopen(line) file = req.geturl().split('/')[-1] file =
urllib.unquote(file) if '.pdf' in file[len(file)-4:]: with open(file, 'wb') as
fp: while True: chunk = req.read(CHUNK) if not chunk: break fp.write(chunk)

